# Astronomische Nachführung von Solar Photovoltaik Anlagen



## Solari (7 April 2007)

Moin Forum!

ich hoffe, ihr schmeisst mich nicht gleich wieder raus, wenn ich gestehe, von SPS so gut wie keine Ahnung zu haben. 

Allerdings bin ich lernbereit und lernfähig, werde aber vieles nicht sofort verstehen.
Allerdings werde ich auch nicht überall zum Spezi, das Rad wurde ja auch schon erfunden... 
Da ich dieses Forum noch nicht ausreichend kenne, weiss ich auch nicht, ob mein Beitrag in dem gewählten Unterforum passend aufgehoben ist.
@Mods: Bei Bedarf einfach passend verschieben.

Zum Problem oder zur Frage:
Ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit der Optimierung der Energiegewinnnung aus Solaranlagen, hier speziell der Photovoltaik, und würde gerne einige Versuchsanlagen aufbauen.
Leider gibt es im Netz dazu erbärmlich wenig zu finden, wenn man (oft un)seriöse gewerbliche Angebote ausschliesst.

Nachgeführte Solaranlagen können nach unterschiedlichen Angaben bei einachsig nachgeführten Anlagen eine Leistungssteigerung von 20-30% haben, bei den zweiachsigen Systemen soll es bis 40% gehen.
Ganz glaubwürdig sind die Maximalwerte dabei in unseren Breiten nicht.

Derzeit produziert eine Photovoltaikanlage im Jahresmittel 850KWh pro installiertem 1KWp und bekommt dafür eine Rückvergütung von rund 425,-€/per anno.
Die Anlagenistallation beläuft sich dabei meist auf 4.000,- bis 4.700,-€ pro 1KWp.
Die Vergütung/Kosten bezieht sich auf Dachmantage, variiert aber je nach Aufstellungsort.
Bei Fassaden mehr,  auf Flachland/Garten.. weniger.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erneuerbare-Energien-Gesetz#Fotovoltaikanlagen

Zu den Nachführungen:
http://www.solarenergie.com/content/view/141/66/

Feste Photovoltaikanlagen werden meist auf 20 Jahre mit einer Reparaturpauschale von rd 0,5%/Jahr und einer Einspeiseabsenkung von 10% gerechnet. (weniger als 20% ist garantiert, falls der VK noch lebt...)

Einrichtungen mit beweglichen Teilen zur Ertragtserhöhung überleben diesen  Zeitraum selten störungsfrei.
Dabei dürfen diese aber  nicht mehr als 850,-€ pro 1KWp kosten, wenn man sowas jemanden nach den derzeitigen Daten verkaufen wollte.
Dabei müsste so eine Anlage derzeit um die 7,5m²/WKp bewegen.
Tachein, tachaus...
Und die Mechaniken werden nicht billiger, die Flächenmodule dagegen schon.
Kaum ein Grund, sich mit der  Technik in D zu beschäftigen, solange damit nicht grosse Steuerabschreibungen verbunden sind.

Die meisten Aufdachanlagen werden von Enthusiasten betrieben, für die eine gesteuerte Ausrichtung seltenst in Betracht kommen dürfte.
Aber auch dort gibt es Anwendungen.
Und viele davon schreien grade nach "Bastellösungen"!

Meine Güte, ich muss endlich zum ersten Punkt kommen! 
Die Steuerung sollte halt nach der astronomischen Linie der Sonne erfolgen.
Da gibt es die keplerschen Gesetze und  den julianischen Kalender.
Und auch die Funkuhren und SPS...
Dennoch finde ich meist nur blödsinnige Lösungen mir zwei oder mehr Fotodioden.

In die Steuerung sollte auf Dauer natürlich noch mehr rein.
-Windkraftsensor--> Steuerung der Anlage in eine neutrale Position.
-Wetterdientsanalyse (die Anbindung ist inzwischen wohl einfach und Datentechnisch kostenlos realisierbar, oder Auswertung eigener Daten mit entsprechenden Vorgaben nach jahreszeitlichen Gegebenheiten.

Meine Frage ist einfach, was passt in eine sehr sparsam arbeitende und preiswerte SPS an Programm rein.
Und hätte jemand Lust an so einem Projekt teilzunehmen?
Und bevor ich noch mehr dazu verbreite, warte ich erst einmal Antworten ab.

Gruss  Solari


----------



## Antonio (8 April 2007)

Definiere Preiswerte/Kleine SPS! S7 312? S7 200? Also für deine Anwendung behaupte ich, das da sogar eine LOGO ausreichen würde.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 April 2007)

*microcontroller...*

denke auch ein microcontroller wäre da denkbar....


----------



## Solari (8 April 2007)

Antonio schrieb:


> Definiere Preiswerte/Kleine SPS! S7 312? S7 200? Also für deine Anwendung behaupte ich, das da sogar eine LOGO ausreichen würde.



Moin  Antonio

das sollte ich wirklich tun, wobei ich davon keine Ahnung habe.
Klar kann ich in Preislisten schauen...

Derzeit weiss ich nicht, welche SPS meine Ansprüche erfüllen kann.
Ich habe auch noch keine rechte Ahnung, welchen Aufwand es bedeutet, die SPS überhaupt programmieren zu können.
Was ich scheinbar verstanden habe, ist dass jede SPS ihr eigenes kostenintensieves Interface benötigt und auch nur sehr bedingt mit fremden Modulen koopperiert.

Ich kann zwar einiges über Befehlsschritte, Befehlsumfang, etc. lesen, aber nicht so besonders viel damit anfangen.

Gruss Solari


----------



## Solari (8 April 2007)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> denke auch ein microcontroller wäre da denkbar....



Moin Jochen!

selbsverständlich auch das. *sfg

Vielleicht kam auch das Selbstverständlichtste nicht richtig rüber:
Gesucht ist an einer effektiven Lösung, die auch von anderen nachvollzogen, mitbearbeitet und unterstützt werden kann.

Es ist dabei um so effizienter, je geringer der Eigenverbrauch der Steuerung ist.
Allerdings spielen natürlich auch Anschaffungskosten und erforderliche Elemente eine Rolle.

Eine entsprechende SW sollte "freien SW" unteliegen und von allen Interessierten weiterentwicklt werden können:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freie_Software

Gruss Solari


----------



## Antonio (8 April 2007)

Also wenn du das ganze durchsichtig gestalten möchtest, dann musst du Baugruppen aus der Siemens S7 reihe auswählen, da kennen sich nun mal die meisten mit aus.
Jedoch ist alles was damit verbunden ist (Programmiersoftware, Schnittstellen....) nicht gerade billig.
Ich schätze mal, dass man da ein Kompromiss eingehen muss.


----------



## jabba (8 April 2007)

Ist zwar eine gute Idee mit der SPS,
aber für den Serieneinsatz viel zu teuer.

Ich würde mir für so eine Anwendung mal die Basic-Tiger von Wilke ansehen. Ist zwar am  Anfang mehr Arbeit, aber das System ist dann genau passend. Eine Fan-Gemeinde gibt es da sicher auch, wenn auch nicht so viele wie bei Siemens (auch wenn das bestimmt nicht alle Fan´s sind  ).

http://www.wilke.de


----------



## Farinin (8 April 2007)

Hallo, zur preiswerten Steuerungen will ich eigentlich gar nichts beitragen. Ganz im Gegenteil habe ist mir vor Jahres bereits einmal folgende Idee zur Nachführung von  PV Anlagen gekommen:

Warum kann man nicht vier Lichtsensoren (je 2  für X und Y) auf einen Art Würfel montieren, die dann die Lichtintensität messen. Ist das Modul optimal ausgerichtet, messen alle Sensoren die gleiche Intensität.

Scheint die Sonne auf ein nicht ausgerichtetes Modul müßte ein oder zwei Sensoren (für X und Y Achse) stärke Einstrahlungen messen als die jeweiligen Gegenseiten. Das kann man sehr leicht auswerten und regeln.

Die Vorteile: Es ist denkbar einfach, wenig und Bauteile (und dazu noch Massenware), erspart erhebliche Berechnung nach Kalender.

Meine Antwort entspricht nicht deiner Frage aber vielleicht interessiert es trotzdem!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 April 2007)

Wenn du noch solche Werte wie Wetterdaten, oder Wettervorhersagen (gibts ja jetzt über das ehemalige Pager-Netz) verwenden möchtest, würde ich eher eine Mikrocontroller-Lösung nehmen. 
Bei einer SPS ist man doch zu sehr auf die in der Industrie üblichen Schnittstellen beschränkt.

Was ist an der Lösung mit dem Lichtsensoren denn schlecht? Bei einer softwaremäßigen Berechnung des Sonnenstandes, muss die aktuelle Position des Gerätes der Software mitgeteilt werden können. Also ist dann noch ein Bedienpanel notwendig.

Wie gut das mit den Sensoren in der Praxis funktioniert müsste man aber testen. Anscheinend haben das auch schon einige Leute so umgesetzt. In der Elektor gab es vor etlichen Jahren mal eine Schaltung dazu - ohne µC nur mit 555-Timern und Modellbauservos.


----------



## volker (8 April 2007)

schau mal hier
http://www.roboternetz.de/phpBB2/zeigebeitrag.php?t=26661


----------



## Stoepsel (8 April 2007)

Denke das die Problem bei einer Regelung mit Lichtsensoren ist, dass diese Regelung ziemlich Wetterabhängig ist. Was ist bei kurzen Bewölkten Abschnitten? Denke die Reglung wird viel zu unruig bei unserem deutschem Wetter.:-D


----------



## TommyG (8 April 2007)

Ich

kenn da besagte 555er Lösung, wobei mit einem 555er ne Taktstufe aufgebaut wird, die alle 10 min z.B. 30 die Motoren freischaltet und nen paar andere die Sensorik abfrage. Da kommt man imho schnell in den OP Bereich, also blanke Analog Elektronik.

Das mit der Logo/ Easy und der Auswertung hatte ich auch mal angetestet, man kommt aber flott an die Grenze. Bei den 'Kleinen ' heißt anlogauswertung ja, das man was instabiles in was digitales wandelt  . Ne S7 kann ja auf die Werte gucken also > < und so.. 

Für mich ist die Grenze der Nachregelung schnell erreicht, wenn du, ich sag mal, global 20% mehr Power rausholst, mit der Steuerung und dem Rechner und dem anderem Plumpaquatsch dann 30% mehr Steuerungsenergie einsetzten must.

Kombination könnt ich mir vorstellen: Mini Steuerung, nur das nötigste läuft. Wenn Regelbedarf, also z. B. Abweichung der Sensoren von der getaktet gefahrenen Rechnertabellenkurve ( Jahreszeit und so..), denn wird der Offset gefahren, dann wieder getaktet gefahren.

Greetz

** Verständlich? **


----------



## Solari (8 April 2007)

Selbstverständlich bin ich bei meinen Rechergen immer wieder über die Nachführung per Photozellen gestolpert.
Bisher habe ich aber nirgens über echte Erfolgsergebnisse, ausser im rein experimentellen Umfeld gelesen.
Auch wenn ich ich derzeit von einer experimentellen Anlage ausgehe, ist der Stromverbrauch definitiv zu hoch.
Eine Versuchsanlage mit 1m² liefert tagsüber durchschnittlich um 25W/h.
Bei Bewölkung/abends erheblich (Faktor 10) weniger! (Die Spannungsversorgung einer Steuerung vernachlässige ich jetzt mal, sollte aber später auch berücksichtigt werden)

Eine Nachführung sollte maximal alle 10-20min erfolgen und dabei auch nicht versuchen, jedem  "hellen" Wolkenloch nachzujagen.
Jede Bewegung kostet Strom und auch Lebensdauer der Motoren und Mechaniken.
Dabei ist auch zu bemerken, dass eine dünne Wolke am ansonsten klaren Himmel heller ist, als dieser. 

Dann kommt noch die nächtliche Abschaltung, die Rückführung nach Osten und viele andere mögliche Parameter ins Spiel.
Beispielsweise kann es auch sinnvoll sein, die Anlage bei sehr niedrigen Sonnenständen oder Abschattungsproblemen "höher" oder "anders"  einzustellen.
Bei starker Bewölkung, starker Schneefall usw. ist es evtl. auch ratsam, auf die Nachführung ganz zu verzichten.
In einer weiteren Ausbaustufe könnte ich mir vorstellen, mit einem "Minisolarsystem" aus mehreren unterschiedlich angeordneten Einzelsolarzellen die Nachführung der tatsächlich einfallenden verwertbaren Strahlung anzupassen.
Mehr Licht ist nicht immer auch gleichzeitig mehr Energieausbeute.

Also bitte keine weitere Diskussion über reine Basteleien.
Wenn ich das selber wollte, würde ich mir grad ein Solarpanel auf meine über zwei Achsen gesteuerte Satanlage montieren und das Programm für die Nachverfolgung vom Meteorsat etc. wieder raussuchen. 
Dort konnte man auch jeden anderen nichtgeostationären Satelliten abspeichern, also auch die Sonne...

Mit der Überlegung der Steuerung über SPS habe ich wohl einen kleinen Fehler gemacht.
Ich hatte mich mich mal in die Dokumentation einer alten Mitsubishi F1 etwas eingelesen und dazu im Weiteren nur allgemeine Aufsätze zu SPS.
Da die F1 aus 1987 stammt und schon allerhand Möglichkeiten bietet, nahm ich einfach an, dass es 20 Jahre später doch alles viel einfacher und billiger sein müsste.
Insbesondere, dass die jetzt alle schon lange die Befehle eines kleinen wissenschaftlichen Taschenrechners beherrschen.
Das Flussdiagramm plus Programm hätte ich 1980 wohl in kürzester Zeit auf einem TI-57 geschrieben.
Dumm, dass ich mich danach nicht mehr mit Programmierung ernsthaft beschäftigt habe.
Sinnvoll erschien mir eine SPS übrigens auch wegen der inneren Verschaltung, die jedem einen einfachen Anschluss erlaubt, sowie Hutschienenmontage, CE + TÜV, und entsprechende Betriebssicherheit.
Dazu muss es aber natürlich keine S7 etc. sein. 
Ich dachte nur, hier lesen die meisten. *sfg

Nun wurde ja mehrfach empfohlen, die Sache mit einem microcontroller / microprozessor aufzubauen.
Ohne davon jetzt wirklich Ahnung zu haben, denke ich auch, dass das der bessere Ansatz ist.
Zumindest, um ein Experimentalboard aufzubauen.
Löten kann ich.. beim Rest brauch ich Hilfe.

Hier übrigens ein paar weitere Links:

Sonnenstandberechnung:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonnenstand
http://www.stjarnhimlen.se/comp/ppcomp.html
(aus http://www.roboternetz.de/phpBB2/zeigebeitrag.php?t=26661 )
Da ist auch eine Programmanweisung enthalten.
Dank an Volker!

Wer mehr über Photovoltaik lesen möchte, ist hier gut aufgehoben:
http://www.photovoltaikforum.com/

Mit energiegeladenen Grüssen

Solari


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2007)

mein Gedechtnis kannte noch folgenden Beitrag von mir


thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab vor langer Zeit mal im Forum nach "Sonnenstand" gesucht und bin dabei auf folgende Datei gestosen: http://sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=36&d=1094736725
> sunpos.zip
> darin sind s7 Bausteine die zwar mit schutz versehen sind aberna ja
> Grüße Thomas



und das ganze mit der kleinsten S7 CPU machbar denke ich.

Güße Thomas


----------



## Solari (8 April 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> mein Gedechtnis kannte noch folgenden Beitrag von mir
> 
> Zitat von *thomass5*
> 
> ...



Der Begriff "mit Schutz versehen" ist mir jetzt schon öfters über den Weg gelaufen.
Handelt es sich dabei um geschützte SW?

Ich bitte zu bedenken, dass ein opensourceprojekt angestrebt ist.

Mich würde aber auch einmal interessieren, was andere über die hardwareseitigen Kosten der Steuerung denken.

Wo kann man diese ansiedeln?


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2007)

mit schutz versehe: know how schutz von S7.
über die Forumssuche mal den Ursprungsbeitrag finden und mit dem Autor reden? oder die Bausteine als Anregung für was eigenes nehmen?Irgendwo waren auch PDFs mit Code ähnlichen Inhaltes hier im Forum wo auch der Autor gefragt werden sollte(aber denke ich der ist sehr kulant wenn er den code hier postet).
Kosten: ? ne preisgünstige S7 CPU mit den minimal erforderlichen E/A sollte so bis 200€ zu bekommen sein. hinzu kommt noch die Prog-SW(Demoversionen siehe Werbungoben oder s7-lite kostenlos von Siemens) und der Prog-Adapter denke ich so ab 100€ oder auch Werbung oben.
Thomas


----------



## Solari (8 April 2007)

Hallo thomass5,

es ist (inzwischen) keinenfalls mein Wille, die Steuerung einer Simatic und deren Feinheiten, etc. selber zu ergründen, um später zu be-/verurteilen, dass sie nicht zum Einsatz kommt, wenn es schon in den Anfängen zu entsprechenden Negationen kommt.

Dennoch mauschel ich natürlich gerne mit den Dingen so vor mich hin....

Ich bin daher auch für jeden Link dankbar.
Entzippen mach ich aber erst nach reiflicher Analyse.

Ich spür also mal den Autor auf.... :-D 
..und schau mir das an...
/ und frag mich, ob ich selber damit etwas anfangen kann.

Ich danke Dir auf jeden Fall für Deine Hilfe

interstellare Grüsse

Solari


----------



## thomass5 (9 April 2007)

Die angesprochenen PDF waren glaube ich IEC -Quelle wodurch sie eigentlich von vielen Steuerungen verstanden werden würde. http://spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=9795&highlight=sonnenstand

http://spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=1504&highlight=sonnenstand war der Link zum Beitrag mit der Zipdatei(Beitrag 16)



Ich hatte das Thema eigentlich schon weggelegt für mich(Aufwand <-> Nutzen) aber vielleicht... 
ein neuer carport müsste son her und was solares auf dessen Dach freie ost->süd->west Sicht wäre da.Wenn dann noch die Zeit zur Realisierung abfällt und mein Bruder Lust auf Stahlbau hat...
Thomas


----------



## volker (9 April 2007)

habe den code (link von thomass5) mal getestet.
der liefert aber leider falsche daten.
zeitpunkt 10:05 uhr

```
"sunpos".Azimut GLEITPUNKT -62.57665
"sunpos".Zenit GLEITPUNKT 28.99989
"sunpos".Aufgang TAGESZEIT TOD#05:24:12.478
"sunpos".Untergang TAGESZEIT TOD#18:35:47.524
"sunpos".Tageslaenge ZEIT T#13h11m35s46ms
```
korrekt wäre

```
]"sunpos".Azimut GLEITPUNKT 52.69
"sunpos".Zenit GLEITPUNKT 37.3
"sunpos".Aufgang TAGESZEIT TOD#05:50:23
"sunpos".Untergang TAGESZEIT TOD#19:12:45
```
http://www.volker-quaschning.de/datserv/sunpos/


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 April 2007)

Solari schrieb:


> Die Steuerung sollte halt nach der astronomischen Linie der Sonne erfolgen.
> Da gibt es die keplerschen Gesetze und  den julianischen Kalender.
> Und auch die Funkuhren und SPS...



Gibts da nicht sonen Baustein in diesem OSCAT - Library ?


----------



## volker (9 April 2007)

ja gibt es.
hab mir den heute mal angesehen. um den für eine s7 zu nutzen ist aber noch einiges an nacharbeit notwendig.


----------



## Stefan3107 (11 April 2007)

hallo
bin gerade beim programmieren einer solchen steuerung und zwar mit einer s7 224 bei ebay ca 250€ erhältlich.
die mechanik wird über hydraulikzylinder gemacht.
ich fahre mit der tages und jahreszeit der sonne nach, einfach mit einen sonnenstandsdiagramm.
wobei alle 15 minuten die panele nachfahren, das programmieren sollte ich in den nächsten wochen fertig haben, kann dir dann gerne berichten. 

lg.
stefan


----------



## kiestumpe (11 April 2007)

*Wechselrichter programmieren ?*

Hallo,

falls du die Möglichkeiten hast, direkt am Wechselrichter zu Programmieren, wende dich mal per PM an mich - hab mal vor Jahren sowas gemacht.
Ist wahrscheinlich Energietechnisch der eleganteste Weg...

hth


----------

